#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-31
<jack_> I just realized that im wearing a linux shirt in all my facebook pictures :<
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-01
<_marx_> meeting tomorrow yall
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-02
<_marx_> omg the wiki is ath
<_marx_> hey jcg2
<jcg2> hello mark  ... meeting over?
<_marx_> tomorrow
<jcg2> Oh yeah... this is not Wednesday, is it.  LOL
<jcg2> how u been?
<_marx_> so u have NO excuse tomorrow :)
<jcg2> old man's memory might work as an excuse, tho
<_marx_> working a little
<jcg2> glad to hear it.
<jcg2> subbing or contracting yourself?
<_marx_> and we both use computers to help our memory
<jcg2> I need all the memory help I can get!
<_marx_> subbing mostly
<jcg2> glad to hear you are working even if not full time
<_marx_> 25 hours last week, nice
<jcg2> that is nice .. disability ins co cut me off .. I know what you were going thru
<jcg2> Having to appeal their decision .. probably will get it re-instated but when is a question I cannot answer right now.
<_marx_> ah hell
<_marx_> not va i hope
<jcg2> meanwhile, I'm looking for any way I can make a buck or two.
<_marx_> hum, hit me on a not logged channel
<jcg2> Not VA .. private insurance company .. still have a tiny bit from Soc Sec Disability Ins, but it won't pay the bills.
<_marx_> geez, not quite in the gap, I'd have wanted
<jcg2> ??
<_marx_> gap; between now and no
<jcg2> Oh, gotcha
<_marx_> i put _another alternator in my truck
<_marx_> insane yes
<jcg2> Really?  the new one just failed again?
<_marx_> yeah part replaced for free
<jcg2> Must be something blowing the diodes in the alt.  That would almost have to be an intermittent short
<_marx_> i was thinking the dash board
<jcg2> But that could be anywhere.  Of course, that assumes the most likely point of failure in an alternator
<_marx_> hope you are well jcg2
<jcg2> yep, doing pretty well.  Had 4 skin cancers removed since we talked, however.
<jcg2> took an editing job for a ham radio magazine .. volunteer but quite time consuming.
<_marx_> ah, the insurance comp thing, logged channel
<_marx_> anybody awake?
<_marx_> hi Bomonu
<Bomonu> hey
<_marx_> that's a good southern greeting :)
<Bomonu> yeus sir
<_marx_> where abouts are you?
<Bomonu> my computer tower has a grounding problem, everytime i come back to the desk and touch the tower, the 'shock' shuts the computer down :(
<Bomonu> GSO area
<Bomonu> how bout you?
<_marx_> ah cool, well the area, not the shock thing
<_marx_> winston
<Bomonu> ah ok
<Bomonu> i was there today and picked up a nookcolor
<Bomonu> to rott :)er root
 * _marx_ was in hamptonville today
<Bomonu> hmm
 * _marx_ totally unprepared for meeting
<_marx_> yadkin county boonies
<Bomonu> not good
<_marx_> all good, paying work
<_marx_> akgraner: what happened last month? are you in NC?
<Bomonu> what kind of work do ya do?
<_marx_> carpenter, today laying vinyl flooring
<_marx_> tomorrow floating fake wood in same house
<Bomonu> ic
<_marx_> impossible mission for tomorrow: 2 guys; demo carpet, pad, tack strip, clean, lay new floating fake wood floor, run crown molding
<_marx_> the last bit won't happen; just too much for 2
<_marx_> and remove furniture i should say
<_marx_> if we didn't have to move furniture too...
<_marx_> meeting agenda
<_marx_> BugeyeD: you about?
<_marx_> t-6 to meeting
<_marx_> Bomonu: what sort of work do you do?
<holstein> o/
<_marx_> hey holstein
<holstein> :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-03
<_marx_> we have a blank agenda
<_marx_> date
<_marx_> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 00:00. The chair is _marx_.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<_marx_> [action]for mark, eliminate one of the mootbots
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received: for mark, eliminate one of the mootbots
<_marx_> who is here for the meeting?
<holstein> lets do it
<_marx_> is there a log from last time?
<_marx_> i was away i think w/a family oblication
<_marx_> local advocacy
<_marx_> whatchew been up to holstein
<holstein> there should be
<holstein> lemme look for it
<_marx_> it's blank
<holstein> lol
<holstein> we did a lot though
<holstein> pretty much just internalkernel, akgraner and myself
<_marx_> i can report that there are no ads on craigslist for Ubuntu or Linux events
<holstein> someone else popped in for a sec
<_marx_> well we need to get some spark going
<holstein> OH
<holstein> we straitened out the FB
<holstein> but you know about that
<holstein> you're admin on it
<_marx_> indeed
<_marx_> you too
<holstein> OR i tried to make that happen
<_marx_> well for now we need to double post
<holstein> i cant join the other one
<holstein> otherwise
<holstein> i would just sent an invite to all of them
<_marx_> 80 something on the first FB page
<holstein> to the new one
<holstein> and let it go
<holstein> for all intents and purposes, its dead
<_marx_> need to post meetings there too
<holstein> IF there is no admin
<holstein> _marx_: can you message the other group?
<_marx_> i believe i can
<holstein> _marx_: you want to try that?
<holstein> just so all of those folk are formally invited to the new page
<holstein> i think that would be a good use of this meeting
<holstein> if we dont get anything else done
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> we can still double post for a while
<holstein> but, something formal would be nice
 * _marx_ trying now...
<_marx_> a wall post gets sent to all members?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i think it depends on how they are setup
<holstein> IF they get a notice or not
<holstein> not sure who would know the answer to that...
<_marx_> okay FB won't let me paste in the addy of the new group
<_marx_> maybe just the name
<holstein> _marx_: can you add a link?
<holstein> to the message?
<_marx_> y
<holstein> maybe just drop it there
<holstein> use the name in the body
<_marx_> done
<holstein> COOL
<_marx_> that's the second time too so we'll see
<holstein> well
<holstein> some of those people could be just not active anymore
<holstein> most* even
<_marx_> true
<holstein> OR maybe they do FB once a year like i do
<holstein> and when they finally log in, they'll deal with it
<holstein> _marx_: i say, if you want to action yourself
<holstein> and make it offical
<_marx_> so are your uhours going well in a'ville
<holstein> that you did that
<holstein> _marx_: i only do the LUG
<holstein> the WNClug
<holstein> i'll probably make a LUG meeing an ubuntu hour
<_marx_> k
<holstein> again
<holstein> at some point
<holstein> to try and kick it off
<holstein> im not going ot be able to host one
<holstein> BUT i would like for someone else in the LUG to take that on
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> its coming up on a year since the last one that i did
<holstein> SO, i could do another one
<_marx_> well a UH can be completely social
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it would be nice
<_marx_> doesn't have to be technical at all
<holstein> and there are a handful of ubuntu folk
<holstein> that would just hang out i think
<_marx_> i think that was the original intent
<holstein> but, its still too much for me
<holstein> to organize
<_marx_> gotcha
<holstein> well, maybe
<holstein> i guess i could just set up something ongoing
<_marx_> coffee joint be there or be square
<holstein> something that requires no email blurbs
<holstein> i'll think about it
 * _marx_ waiting for that one to come back
<holstein> eitherway
<holstein> i'll do one at the firestorm soon
<holstein> next couple months or so
<holstein> to try and spur it on
 * holstein got a new computer
<holstein> new to me that is
<_marx_> i don't make the g'boro lug meetings because of budget constraints
<holstein> i was giving props to the kernel team
<holstein> i installed 10.04
<holstein> no wifi
<holstein> no hot-keys
<holstein> i plugged it in to LAN
<holstein> got the latest kernel
<holstein> and everything is working
<holstein> _marx_: you still host the UH's though right?
<holstein> krankies?
<_marx_> yes
<holstein> how many folk?
<_marx_> just be there for a couple of hours
<_marx_> 1-3
<holstein> nice
<_marx_> some mailing list pr would help, maybe FB too
<holstein> sure
<holstein> then you gotta do it though :/
<holstein> maybe we can attomate a reminder somewhere
<holstein> automate*
<_marx_> i'd really like to start a refurb thing but several problems exist
<holstein> refurb?
<_marx_> get old boxen, refurb, distribute to needy families
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i was thinking about something like that
<_marx_> overall though we need some team building; we're not connected across the state as well as we could be
<holstein> agreed
<_marx_> several names here tonight that i don't recognize
<_marx_> well, i'm not a good chearleader
<_marx_> i'm more the construction type
<_marx_> typically some cussin' and name callin'
<_marx_> not the best motivational techniques for this sort of group
<_marx_> well...
<_marx_> maybe a good cussin' is in order?
<_marx_> holstein: closing now
<_marx_> anything to add
<_marx_> on the meeting record
<_marx_> I've been here for some time now.
<holstein> _marx_: i say close it
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> i had a call
<_marx_> This teams spark cannot rely on one person.
<holstein> _marx_: we did last time discuss..
<holstein> trying to get something going on
<holstein> across the region
<holstein> maybe an event in the middle of the state somewheres
<holstein> we can try and drum up more folks for the meetings though
<holstein> and get more input on that for later
<_marx_> We need to find some more ambers.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yup
<_marx_> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:56.
<holstein> akgraner is quite a personality :)
<_marx_> ah 4 minutes early
<holstein> nah
<holstein> they dont have to be an hour :)
<_marx_> well, so i'm anal ;)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i have an annoying hot-corner on my new touchpad
<holstein> pastes in some unwanted text
<holstein> from time to time
<holstein>  asheville  asheville  asheville
<holstein> strange
<_marx_> had to be at work today at 8:30, got there at 8:29
<holstein> i dont even remember putting  asheville  in my clipboard
<holstein> _marx_: lol
<holstein> me too
<holstein> i didnt notice when i got there though
<holstein> not really work anyways
<holstein> volunteer computer classes
<holstein> at my moms church
<holstein> volunteer for now
<holstein> anyways
<_marx_> winders or ...
<holstein> well, they have win7
<holstein> but, i have a server running in vitualbox
<_marx_> ah, 2 bad
<holstein> on my EEE
<holstein> and they use putty to get into a screen session
<holstein> whenever possible
<holstein> im working on rolling up some custom live iso's for the machines
<holstein> tricky wifi, and audio hardware
<_marx_> broadcom wifi?
<holstein> i think so
<holstein> not too tricky
<holstein> i have the lspci output somewhere
<_marx_> so you think this is a bad meeting time?
<_marx_> or just no interest
<holstein> good question
<_marx_> bugjam or something
<holstein> but im afraid its the latter
<_marx_> raleigh is heavy w/redhat
<_marx_> me too
<holstein> seemed like we had momentum there for a minute
<holstein> before the official blessing
<holstein> i think a few of us were really carrying the weight
<_marx_> well back to core members in each area
<holstein> and got busy with other stuff
<holstein> and rightly so
<holstein> i shouldnt say 'us'
<holstein> really you and akgraner
<_marx_> no you and internalkernel bugeyed too on uh
<_marx_> there have been sooo many here on irc
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but i think you and akgraner really made the approval happen
<_marx_> who's next on the chair list? not sure that's working at all
 * _marx_ goes for a nic fix
<holstein> i quit
<holstein> at the end of nov :)
<holstein> dinner time..
<_marx_> corn bread, pinto beans, some fried ham, and some fried cabbage
<_marx_> ah booths at seasonal events across the state!
<_marx_> lexington bbq fest booth
<_marx_> mt. airy stuff, booth
<_marx_> cost of booth
<_marx_> ah man
<holstein> _marx_: i just had a thought
<holstein> i drive my grandmother around twice a week
<holstein> on thursdays
<holstein> i drop her off at 9ish
<holstein> and i come to the local earth-fare for breaky
<holstein> i could totally try and promote an ubuntu hour then
<holstein> not very 'buisness professional' friendly
<holstein> as far as the time
<holstein> but, its something i can just add into my routine
<holstein> theres a guy from the LUG here now, so we are kind of having one anyways
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<Daniel0108> holstein, are you here?
<holstein> hey Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> hi holstein
<Daniel0108> :P
<holstein> im around
<Daniel0108> where is your friend?
<holstein> for a bit
<holstein> here and there
<holstein> internalkernel is who i was thinking of
<Daniel0108> I still need help with DNS ;)
<holstein> IF he's around
<internalkernel> huh?
<holstein> we were going to point a domain for our LUG
<internalkernel> :D
<holstein> and he was the go-to guy :)
<holstein> internalkernel: hey
<holstein> im getting you in trouble :)
<internalkernel> lol... Im used to it...
<holstein> Daniel0108: , meet daniel
<Daniel0108> hi internalkernel ;)
<internalkernel> hiya...
<internalkernel> hey holstein, going to miss Sat I've gotta go to SF...
<Daniel0108> http://pastebin.com/iEaa6Npt
<holstein> internalkernel: not worries
<Daniel0108> there is my problem :P
<internalkernel> AND iwas thinking future LUGs - we should get Jfo to talk about VCS like Bazaar or Git...
<Daniel0108> I just copied the irc log ;)
<Daniel0108> I hope you can help me :D
<internalkernel> he comes to mind since he works with the kernel team...
<internalkernel> Yes... what's the issue Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> internalkernel: http://pastebin.com/iEaa6Npt
<Daniel0108> here is the issue :P
<internalkernel> so.. you want any requests to domain.at to forward to domain.com
<internalkernel> so. for instance like if you go to ubuntunc.com right now... it should just immediately forward you to ubuntu.com
<internalkernel> or rather our team wiki page I believe...
<internalkernel> I forgot which... lol...
<internalkernel> Create a virtual host file for the domain.at - all you'll need is the ServerName and this line:
<internalkernel> Redirect permanent / http://www.domain.com/
<internalkernel> then: apache2ctr restart
<internalkernel> and all requests to domain.at will end up at domain.com
<Daniel0108> internalkernel: I have a DomainOnly host
<Daniel0108> I can't create files or restart apache
<holstein> Daniel0108: they give you access to something though
<holstein> they have to
<Daniel0108> yes
<internalkernel> ahhh, what kind of access do they give you to setup a redirect?
<Daniel0108> I can only setup DNS
<holstein> OR you should take it to another host
<Daniel0108> but I can do what I want with DNS :P
<Daniel0108> yes, but the problem is that I've already paid for it, lol
<internalkernel> Do you have a Plesk panel or some other type of domain control?
<Daniel0108> only DNS control, lol
<Daniel0108> :PP
<Daniel0108> I can just add/edit/remove dns records
<holstein> maybe you should call them
<holstein> and ask them just how they propose the domain to be administered
<internalkernel> What you want to setup is a Redirect, I don't think theres a way to do that through the DNS records though - it's something Apache or the web server will have to handle...
<Daniel0108> holstein, I have to pay for forwarding... and I don't want to pay again
<internalkernel> since that machine probably has hundreds of domain names pointed to an IP - the web server makes the distinction between which requests go where
<Daniel0108> there is no way to point to a domain instead of a ip?
<Daniel0108> for ips I have MX record
<Daniel0108> *A record
<internalkernel> Maybe through the CNAME function
<internalkernel> A records require IPs
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> I'll try CNAME
<internalkernel> CNAME record - Canonical Name might let you map the Domain name to an IP - but when the request hits the webserver it's still going to be domain.at
<internalkernel> and the webserver is going to go... Not here...
<internalkernel> I dont think there's not a way to trick the web server into thinking that a result for domain.at means domain.com
<Daniel0108> ahh... that's unfair....
<internalkernel> but hey if you find one, let me know...
<internalkernel> because that would be useful... the only way I know of is redirect through apache
<Daniel0108> I have to pay like $80 for redirecting -.-
<Daniel0108> but the domain was cheap -.-
<holstein> per year?
<internalkernel> holy crap...
<Daniel0108> yes
<Daniel0108> per year
<internalkernel> who are you using?
<holstein> probably should read the fine print though
<Daniel0108> it's a good provider, but not for domain only :P
<holstein> 'restrictions apply' ;)
<Daniel0108> ah, doesn't matter :P
<Daniel0108> I'll just cancel the domain :P
<holstein> i dont know, forwarding is a feature that i would expect in a domain registrar
<Daniel0108> the .com works perfect
<Daniel0108> and it's cheap
<holstein> included
<holstein> in whatever cost
<internalkernel> or even a nominal fee for redirecting...
<holstein> yeah
<Daniel0108> high-speed webspace + domain for like 25$ per year ;)
<holstein> thats a 'bait-n-switch' almost
<Daniel0108> 10GB, no traffic
<Daniel0108> holstein, yeah...
<Daniel0108> okay, I'll leave this channel now :P bye
<_marx_> holstein: i think your UH idea fits the description; time is early but what the...
<_marx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<_marx_> pr it a bit and who knows who might show up
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-04
<Bomonu> hello
<Bomonu> u guys setting up an UH?
<Bomonu> _marx_, is that your UH listed in W-S?
<holstein> hey Bomonu
<holstein> the one im talking about would be Asheville
<Bomonu> hey, oh ok, i was speaking w/ _marx_ while back and think i remember him saying he was in W-S, i'm in GSO
<holstein> yup
<holstein> krankies
<holstein> saturdays?
<holstein> not sure..
<_marx_> Bomonu: yes
<Bomonu> _marx_, how many peeps show up?
<Bomonu> or are curious?
<Bomonu> last spring I dorve by one of the high schools here and someone had spelled out UBUNTU in the chainlink with dixie cups, I about wrecked when I saw it
<_marx_> Bomonu: 2-6 depending on if i recall to pr it
<_marx_> what school?
<Bomonu> southwest
<_marx_> sat at 11 is busy at krankies
<_marx_> so we've had good contacts with clientele
<_marx_> i'm a sat at 10 to 11:30 regular there, so it
<_marx_> is easy for me
<_marx_> kg;'jg
<_marx_> damn cat
<_marx_> Bomonu: guilford county southwest?
<Bomonu> yes
<_marx_> not familiar
<_marx_> wonder who put it up, comp sci teacher/club maybe
<Bomonu> dunno, thought it was cool to see though
<_marx_> Bomonu: there's a meetup in g'boro too
<Bomonu> do you happen to know where
<_marx_> here's the latest i have...
<_marx_> http://www.meetup.com/Guilford-County-Linux-Users-Group/events/16005787/?a=_grp&rv=me1o
<Bomonu> ty
<_marx_> john G is a good guy, we've met a few times, he's been to UH at Krankies
<_marx_> i'll be the old white guy with the natural mowhawk
<_marx_> i gotta take a new webcam pic for FB and such
<_marx_> cheese
<jack_> boop
<jack_> Anybody going to SELF this year?
 * holstein will try again
<holstein> probably not though
<jack_> yeah me too
<jack_> haha
<_marx_> i will have a much better chance of making SELF this year
<_marx_> some office folks coming off with some remodel work this quarter
<_marx_> i would so love for an hgtv camera to have followed us today
<_marx_> and tomorrow
<_marx_> ah man; i've got to work in a bank tomorrow, Saturday big bank HQ type building adding 5 doors and i have no laptop to shall we say explore
<_marx_> guess i'll just have to work and not play ;)
<popey> !logs
<lubotu1> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<popey> interestingly i cant see -us-nc at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/03/
<tsimpson> it is on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/04/
<_marx_> thanks popey and tsimpson
<popey> seems inconsistent
<_marx_> oh
<_marx_> yeah what is lubotu1 doing?
<tsimpson> it's an ubottu clone
<tsimpson> usually just factoids and package information
<popey> !info cowsay
<lubotu1> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 264 kB
<popey> that kind of thing
<_marx_> not logging though
<popey> no
<popey> lubotu1 doesnt log
<tsimpson> we'd recommend setting an entry message similar to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-nc This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<_marx_> yeah i need to change the message
* _marx_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-nc to: Welcome to the North Carolina Local Team IRC Channel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-nc || Team Meetings are 1st Wednesday of each month at 7pm EST in Channel. Agenda can be located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ub
<tsimpson> _marx_: it would be better to use the entry message feature than try and cram it all into the topic
<tsimpson> see "/msg ChanServ help set entrymsg"
<tsimpson> when someone joins ChanServ will /notice them with the message you set
<_marx_> thought so, working on a line now
* _marx_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-nc to: Welcome to the North Carolina Local Team IRC Channel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-nc || Team Meetings are 1st Wednesday of each month at 7pm EST in Channel. Agenda can be located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting
<_marx_> !info cowsay
<lubotu1> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 264 kB
<_marx_> well that is just too silly to believe
 * _marx_ wonders if it speaks cow
<tsimpson> better :)
<_marx_> cool
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-05
<ledzepp4eva> is anyone here going to the meeting in Asheville tomorrow?
<_marx_> ping holstein ^
<_marx_> hey ledzepp4eva
<ledzepp4eva> hi
<_marx_>  the user i pinged just now is in a'ville
<ledzepp4eva> o ok... i'm kinda new and this would be my first group meeting, seeing as i dont know anyone, was wondering if i could get an idea of who to look for or where to go in the cafe
<_marx_> i dig it, holstein is a musician so he may be working now
<_marx_> i'm in winston and haven't been to a wnclug deal yet
<_marx_> it sounds like a pretty cool place
<ledzepp4eva> ya i'm pretty excited
<ledzepp4eva> i was looking around on the website for ways to get involved and i found the group.
<_marx_> oh great
 * _marx_ used to live in h'ville
<_marx_> just south of a'ville
<_marx_> how do you use ubuntu ledzepp4eva
<ledzepp4eva> could you be a little more specific?
<_marx_> i've been dazed and confused for so long...
<_marx_> i'm a daily desktop user
<ledzepp4eva> lol
<ledzepp4eva> i've been using ubuntu since 7.10, exclusively since 10.04 came out
<_marx_> servers tend to be what ever
<_marx_> 7.10 nice
<ledzepp4eva> got it to initially experiment and tinker. but as i started programming more i could no longer resist
<_marx_> so are you scared of the command line or completely comfortable
<_marx_> oh not scared of cli i'd guess
<ledzepp4eva> i'm quite comfortable
<_marx_> same here
<ledzepp4eva> how long have you been using?
<_marx_> since '98
<_marx_> before ubuntu
<_marx_> 5.04 with ubuntu
<_marx_> debian unstable before that
<ledzepp4eva> wow.. a real veteran
<_marx_> seemed stable to me in '01 and they're still talking about linux on the desktop
<ledzepp4eva> there is still much to discuss
<_marx_> interoperability
<_marx_> quicken
<_marx_> file sharing is pretty seamless
<ledzepp4eva> yeah. fortunately i was able to not get too tied in
<_marx_> really depends on what software one "must" have
<_marx_> games and quicken seem to be the biggest deal breakers
<ledzepp4eva> quite true. games i think are the pinchpoint for people
<_marx_> some, i've never really been a gamer, computer gamer cards i like
<_marx_> flash games
<_marx_> my spousal unit must have her fix
<ledzepp4eva> i enjoy gaming to a great extent.
<ledzepp4eva> there are some games for linux but there are still a few things to be desired
<_marx_> i'd like to see the FPS type of game go to consoles, dedicated gaming units
<_marx_> i'm not a gamer so...my opinion is biased by not having participated
<_marx_> D&D back in the day
<ledzepp4eva> are you aware of a way to batch install a folder full of *debs?
<_marx_> trustworthy *debs?
<ledzepp4eva> nvm i got it... i'm installing libreoffice
<ledzepp4eva> the install is just a bunch of deb installs
<_marx_> oh
<_marx_> see that, office type software, is something i rarely use
 * _marx_ goes to get liberated yadtel usb drive, a nicotene fix and let the fat cat out
<_marx_> skinny cat is asleep
<ledzepp4eva> lol
<_marx_> fat cat is pestering the helloutame
<ledzepp4eva> how fat? we have a pretty big cat
<_marx_> 13-14 lbs
<_marx_> miss massive macy is her current name
<_marx_> miss mad macy too
<ledzepp4eva> haha... ours tips the scales at about 16 or 17 lbs
<_marx_> wow, that is a big one!
<ledzepp4eva> hes quite impressive
<_marx_> i bet, mmm would run she's such a chicken
<ledzepp4eva> nice talkin to ya, i'm gonna step out for a smoke
<holstein> _marx_: pong
<holstein> OIC
<_marx_> dude
<_marx_> pin
<_marx_> g
<holstein> maybe ledzepp will come back
<_marx_> he's up your way
<holstein> great :)
<_marx_> gained some understanding of the bots too
<_marx_> the irc folks were super helpful and quickly helpful
<holstein> cool
<holstein> _marx_: supybots right?
<_marx_> lu bot is, the other is a logging bot
<holstein> i have a supybot
<holstein> and a phennybot
<_marx_> and i added a notice of that to the entry message
<_marx_> sack time
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-06
<holstein>  [12:45] [holstein(+i)] [5:freenode/#ubuntu-us-nc(+cnt)]
<holstein> [#ubuntu-us-nc]
<holstein> lol
<holstein> sorry, im not sure how i make that happen with this touchpad
<holstein> but, it happens
<holstein> random cut and paste
<tsimpson> usually tapping with 2 fingers equals middle-click, which will paste
<tsimpson> well, it'll paste whatever you had last highlighted
<holstein> nah
<holstein> this is upper right corner
<holstein> double click
<holstein> paste ;)
<holstein> i bet thats a 3 finger emulation
<holstein> i grabbed a script to enable 2 finger scrolling
<holstein> i'll have to look through it
<holstein> the way this keyboard is, its very easy to hit this by accident
<tsimpson> I hate the "flush" style trackpads, I'm constantly slipping over them when typing, switching between windows, clicking random places, etc
<tsimpson> who ever thought it was a good idea to have the pad flush with the keyboard was a moron
<holstein> looks kinda slick
<holstein> but yeah
<holstein> not cool
<holstein> like those glossy laptop displays
<holstein> i always though the matte finish was the anti-glare improvement to glas
<holstein> s
<holstein> looks slick though :)
<tsimpson> I'd rather use something that functions properly than is just nice to look at
<tsimpson> both would be ideal, but I'll choose the former over the latter
<tsimpson> which is just one reason I don't have an iPhone :)
<holstein> agreed :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-28
<holstein> coxn: i usually go with whatever is at the goodwill
<holstein> something on the quiet side
<holstein> OR, something i can take some fans out of and not lose any sleep over it if it gets hot and dies
<Nivex> for my parents' media PC I got a Shuttle barebones kit from Newegg and added the requisite parts
<Nivex> using an SSD, the only thing making noise are the two fans in the case
<holstein> i like the barebones or prebuilts for that
<holstein> seems like they have quieter setups
<holstein> better fan speed managment or something
<holstein> when i just build one, they tend to be loud
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-29
<billf> Nivex: how much ram do you have in your x220 ?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-31
<Nivex> billf: 4GB
<Nivex> My Nexus One is getting long in the tooth. I'm considering a Nexus 4 as a congrats to myself for the new job, but I'm also curious to see what the Ubuntu phone thing is gonna do.
<Nivex> My question is: Is it likely that the Ubuntu phone OS will run on the Nexus 4 once it's released?
